# Generals Finishes Gel Stain question



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I am using General Finishes gel stain for a stain on a project. I was going to lacquer it for the top finish, but then I read on the back of the gel stain that it contains urethanes in it. I am thinking this is a no no mixing the two. I had asked about lacquer over poly in another thread and got a resounding no regarding that. I don't have any experience with General Finishes, but like the viscosity and color of it better than the Minwax I usually use. Also, the gel stain cites mineral spirits as the clean up. The dried gel stain does not feel anything like a poly finish. Apparently they sell TopCoat for an additional finish, but I was hoping to use the lacquer. Any thoughts?


----------



## cusingeorge (Nov 17, 2007)

Mixing the two together (lacquer and gel stain) is usually not a big deal, after all, gel stains are nothing more than thick oil stains. Get a dixie cup and mix a small amount then apply to some scrap to be sure.

There is no reason that you can't apply lacquer over the top, just be sure the gel stain is dry.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the reply cusingeorge. I found a reference for this problem in my Flexner's Understanding Wood Finishing book. It took me awhile to find it and I didn't have it on hand when I asked the question. As I understand the reading it says stains that use the solvent mineral spirits are good to mix with most finishes save oil soluble dyes with oil or varnish. (pg 104 of Flexner's book). I guess my concerns were two fold. That the lacquer's solvent would disolve and smear the stain and that the lacquer would't adhere properly with the urethane in the gel stain. I have done a test scrap with no problems yet, but I had long term concerns. I think I will give it a try unless I hear something different.


----------

